# Flexi Lead



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oh yes, I would only use one on a dog that has already learnt to walk at heel on a normal lead. They can be very valuable when you have to keep a dog on the lead but want them to have a little freedom, we do this for Tilly when she has to have lead walks only because of her poorly feet, so they CAN be great. What I hate more than anything is when owners have a dog on a flexi, 15ft infront of them walking at the side of a busy road...they have absolutely no control what so ever!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

They can be great tools... if you know what you're doing.

I tell my students, A. only get Flexi brand. Lots of fakers out there and they are really cheaply made. B. when your dog is on a Flexi, you should be acting as though your dog is off the leash -- and he should be trained to that level. To me, Flexis are great for hiking and at the park, but never in the neighborhood. My pet peeve is people who walk in the 'hood on a Flexi with the dog pulling all the way..... Glad this dog was okay!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

the dog will be just as untrained on a regular leash - you might want to advise him to take classes.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I don't like Flexileash,PERIOD!!.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

so glad the dog is ok! I only use the "all belt" ones, they look like they could take more pulling. But I agree, they should only be used on well trained dogs & never in crowds! 

BTW: www.petmountain.com has amazing prices on them! my 26 foot large all belt (flexi brand) with shipping was $23!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=30705

Flexi-leads were discussed at length (no pun intended!) in the above thread. Lots of info...


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

We used to use one for Libby but it always made me nervous for some reason. My husband liked using it but I just kept having visions of it snapping. Once she is better on a leash we might try on again but I know it will be a while until that happens.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I dont like them either and wont use one.....And pretty much stay away from anyone who has there dog on one....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Don't like'm either...


----------



## mike409 (Dec 23, 2007)

I just switched to a Flexi lead, my guy is almost five. He never pulls past the end of the lead. I love the Flexi lead so far!! Goldens need the Flexi lead that is the belt type, NOT the string! The string is way too weak for 80lb dogs.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I think that it is worth repeating that if you do intend to use a Flexi-Lead (and I agree with Stephanie that the Flexi-Lead brand is the only one worth using...) PLEASE - make sure that your dog is "desensitized" to it banging along behind him if he shold get loose or you drop it. You don't want you dog panicking and running, thinking that the lead case banging behind him is a monster chasing him. I start by having younsters drag it behind them in the house, and then the yard, and training them to a solid recall with it attached.
I think Flexi's, if used properly can be be a good tool.


----------



## mike409 (Dec 23, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> I think that it is worth repeating that if you do intend to use a Flexi-Lead (and I agree with Stephanie that the Flexi-Lead brand is the only one worth using...) PLEASE - make sure that your dog is "desensitized" to it banging along behind him if he shold get loose or you drop it. You don't want you dog panicking and running, thinking that the lead case banging behind him is a monster chasing him. I start by having younsters drag it behind them in the house, and then the yard, and training them to a solid recall with it attached.
> I think Flexi's, if used properly can be be a good tool.


 

Very good point! I'm going to work on that today.


----------

